# VA Health Care and the Affordable Health Care Act



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

the VA recently sent me a notice that, 'if a veteran is enrolled in the VA health care system, it means the enrolled veteran has health care coverage that meets the standards under the new health care law.'

resources: www.va.gov/aca

or call 1-877-222-VETS (8387) M-F 8am - 10pm or saturdays 11am-3pm (eastern).


----------



## no_worries (Apr 14, 2009)

So this means that I can now go to any hospital I want? I need to look in to this. If you have more information it is appreciated! Thanks!!


----------



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

no, not any hospital you want . . . . what I believe it means is this:

a veteran who is enrolled in the VA healthcare system, for purposes of meeting the requirements of the Affordable Health Care Act, is not required to purchase additional health care insurance in the to-be-established marketplace.

when filing IRS tax returns, the veteran who is enrolled with VA will not be assessed the tax / fine / fee imposed on Americans by the healthcare act.

there is no fee for 2013 tax year.....but the fees begin in 2014 and extend and increase in 2015 and 2016. I believe these 'fees' are targeted to fall on anyone who has zero health care insurance.


----------

